
Interactive SICP - wk_end
https://xuanji.appspot.com/isicp/
======
formalsystem
I really enjoyed the section on symbolic data in SICP
[https://xuanji.appspot.com/isicp/2-3-symbolic.html](https://xuanji.appspot.com/isicp/2-3-symbolic.html)
\- gives lots of good insight to start thinking about how automatic
differentiation is implemented in the deep learning libraries.

~~~
twtw
FWIW, automatic differentiation (as used in popular machine learning
frameworks) is not the same thing as the symbolic differentiation described in
that section.

------
dunefox
[https://sarabander.github.io/sicp/](https://sarabander.github.io/sicp/)

This is beautifully done.

~~~
auxym
The math rendering on that is unfortunately broken in firefox.

------
gowld
previously, with comments from the creator:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7149908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7149908)

------
allenleein
For people who are looking for the PDF version of SICP:

[https://github.com/allenleein/brains/blob/master/Zen-of-
Func...](https://github.com/allenleein/brains/blob/master/Zen-of-Functional-
Programming/\(883\)The%20Structure%20and%20Interpretation%20of%20Computer%20Programs.pdf)

Some resources for learning FP:

[https://github.com/allenleein/brains/blob/master/Zen-of-
Func...](https://github.com/allenleein/brains/blob/master/Zen-of-Functional-
Programming/zen.md)

~~~
lkuty
Or from the source :
[https://github.com/sarabander/sicp](https://github.com/sarabander/sicp) PDF
at end of the page

------
codetrotter
[https://github.com/IIIIllllIIIIllllIIIIllllIIIIllllIIIIll/is...](https://github.com/IIIIllllIIIIllllIIIIllllIIIIllllIIIIll/isicp)

That GitHub username reminds me of xkcd 1105.
[https://xkcd.com/1105/](https://xkcd.com/1105/)

------
rbongers
This is great, but there's so much white space that the text barely takes up
any room if I have a second window on the side.

------
pmoriarty
Is there a version of SICP where the math-heavy exercises have been
substituted with less math-heavy ones?

~~~
merlincorey
Not precisely, but, HTDP (How To Design Programs) is a gentler intro to
computer science in scheme tome:
[https://www.htdp.org/](https://www.htdp.org/)

Both SICP and HTDP are from MIT.

~~~
DonaldPShimoda
> Both SICP and HTDP are from MIT.

HtDP is published by the MIT Press, but I'm not sure that's the same as saying
it's "from MIT". None of the authors of HtDP are at MIT. One is at
Northeastern, one at Northwestern, one at Utah, and one at Brown. Lots of CS
books are published by MIT Press regardless of whether MIT actually makes use
of the material.

Also, HtDP uses PLAI, a language implemented in Racket, which is not pure
Scheme, but that's a pretty minor nitpick that doesn't really detract from
your point. HtDP is a pretty good textbook, in my (admittedly limited)
experience with it.

------
powerslacker
give this man an internet

